
The Amazon Fire Stick Juggernaut - artsandsci
https://priceonomics.com/the-amazon-fire-stick-juggernaut/
======
ice109
you guys know that this is shill journalism right? this is content marketing
for datafiniti. how do i know? i quit a job about 3 weeks ago that had hired
literally one of these writers (priceonomics) to do content marketing for
them. why is this getting upvoted?

~~~
grzm
Upvoted? As of this comment, this submission has only 1 vote, which every
submission receives by default.

~~~
ice109
yea i got confused and thought i was browsing top instead of new

